# what?



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

If you didn't speak any language and never knew how to talk, what words would you think? In what language?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

Sign language?

A Roman emperor ran an experiment on this, where he had babies raised without being spoke to, and all the babies died. So I guess the moral is, that people need communication.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

You wouldn't think in any language. I imagine you would just be able to focus in on sensations, feelings, emotions. Maybe you would be able to grasp certain concepts but it would be more intuitive rather than a complex understanding.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

You mean like if a person grew up in total isolation? I would have to agree with Scattered then. You would not think in "words". You would only "feel" in primitive sensations. Knowing and grasping only what feels good,what tastes good, what's frieghtening and what is not etc etc.

Why do you ask this question?


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes i thought you would think with feelings..... i was just asking because my mind wonders alot of things...lol... i was watching greystoke and was wondering if it were true, how he would think... ape language i suppose. :lol:


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

littlecrocodile said:


> A Roman emperor ran an experiment on this, where he had babies raised without being spoke to, and all the babies died. So I guess the moral is, that people need communication.


really? can u read up about the experiment anywhere?


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I think about this all the time. And how much easier DP would be in a world without language.


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

wuaargh bhegh swuuuux!

Something like that....I guess.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

:lol: @ lemontea.

i think the determining factor would be who raised you and what language they spoke. like for instance, if you were raised in a jungle in india by a bear and a panther, you would come out speaking english with an american accent.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I think that the current scientific thought is twofold - (1) You would eventually come up with your own words to describe what you see (2) A good deal of the part of the cortex which deals with language is developed by hearing it said. I dont know if coming up with your own words and talking to yourself counts. I DO know that in Romania, after the fall of communism, whole orphanages of infants were almost abandoned. The infants were just given enough food and diaper changing to live, but they werent held or touched much at all. As a result, these babies never developed the ability to empathize with other human beings, and they are largely a criminal element of the teenage population at this time, having alot of the characteristics of psychopaths. Unfortunately, as we have found out too late, the sense of touch, and being touched by another when we are young, produces certain hormones which allow bonding. Very sad, very scary.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

fingertingle said:


> I think about this all the time. And how much easier DP would be in a world without language.


Yeah, I've wondered if blind people could get DR. No, I'm NOT going to test it, thank you!

I just read the posts by sleepingbeauty and homeskooled. It's amazing how similar they are.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

sometimes when i had dr really, really bad, i used to think about blinding myself. gosh, that's kind of a downer, isn't it? sorry.

any how, i think if you were raised with out having a language you would make one up for yourself.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

i think the major difference between us and animals is language. Without words we cannot relate to others or our surrounding in a self-aware way, we would be based in instincts alone. Which would account for the crime thing Homeskooled said.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm interested to know by who's standards it is we define 'different' by. I don't think there is any fundamental difference between us and 'animals', Our so-called intelligence, which is of course open to question and nothing to be particually proud of, is just a matter of degree.


----------

